# The Lolinator



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 19, 2008)

LOLinator: i can haz websiet?

Type the link to your favorite website in the text box and watch how the Lolinator massacres it.


----------



## lallieth (Jan 19, 2008)

LOLinator: http://forum.psychlinks.ca/


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 19, 2008)

That's just wrong 

But this one made me laugh: LOLinator: http://www.psychlinks.ca/


----------



## lallieth (Jan 19, 2008)

HAHAHA especially the first black cat....I have felt the way he looks some days


----------



## Daniel (Jan 19, 2008)

The black cat is my favorite,  too.


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 19, 2008)

from dr baxters link: "bout dr. baxta" :lmao:

scroll down... look at the cat's face where it says support group :rolling:


----------



## Halo (Jan 19, 2008)

I like the support group cat as well :rofl:

That is too funny :lol:  the whole page cracks me up :rofl:


----------



## braveheart (Jan 20, 2008)

Uh. Baad spelln dus mi hed in!

[ex teacher and English graduate who wants to proof read everything!]


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, but this is bad spelling with *cats*!


----------



## braveheart (Jan 20, 2008)

The time they spend sprawled across newspapers and poking keyboards, you'd think they'd be excellent spellers!    :meow:          :cat:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes but just look at those little skulls. Part of that head size is fur and skull. Much of the brain is devoted to motor functions, and sight and smell. That just doesn't leave a whole lot of room left over for worrying about spelling.


----------

